# Game(s) Would Like To See Become Either Tv Series Or Feature Film?



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2014)

Which games would look good on the big or smal screen in either format?


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd go retro and nominate the original _Homeworld_, with a revamped Battlestar Galactica look. You get optimistic space exploration, attempted genocide, brutal combat and ultimate triumph.


----------



## devilsgrin (Aug 25, 2014)

Fallout - with an HBO style and budget... Series... always a series for an RPG... they're too long to be a two hour movie.
Dragon Age Origins would make a great series too... canon Dalish Elf warden tho... or the omitted Human Peasant ...i mean commoner


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 26, 2014)

I would love to see Myst as a series, although as gorgeous as it was on computer, it would be mind-blowingly phenomenal on the big screen.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 26, 2014)

Halflife, Dead Space and Bioshock all have solid stories and i'd love to see them made as a movie. 

I read a couple of the Eve books and found them to be very enjoyable, so maybe Eve online would make a decent movie.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 26, 2014)

Dragon Age: Origins would be a great game. I think Vagrant Story could work very well. I was going to suggest The Last Of Us, but they're actually doing that already (I hope it bucks the trends of films based on videogames being rubbish).


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 26, 2014)

Assasin's Creed 2 would make a great series


----------



## devilsgrin (Aug 27, 2014)

Vladd67 said:


> Assasin's Creed 2 would make a great series



there is an Assassin's Creed movie in the works... With Michael Fassbender...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder if they'll have Desmond in it.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 29, 2014)

Rodders said:


> Halflife, Dead Space and Bioshock all have solid stories and i'd love to see them made as a movie.
> 
> I read a couple of the Eve books and found them to be very enjoyable, so maybe Eve online would make a decent movie.



There have been rumors of an EVE Online television show or miniseries for years now. No idea if it is actually happening or if a script is just slowly circulating and spawning rumors.

For myself, I think Mirror's Edge would be nifty. And possibly Dead Space.


----------



## devilsgrin (Sep 5, 2014)

Michael Colton said:


> There have been rumors of an EVE Online television show or miniseries for years now. No idea if it is actually happening or if a script is just slowly circulating and spawning rumors.
> 
> For myself, I think Mirror's Edge would be nifty. And possibly Dead Space.



Eve won't happen. CCP is in trouble... no studio will touch Eve Online now... it would also feel like a Firefly re-boot...


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 5, 2014)

reiver33 said:


> I'd go retro and nominate the original _Homeworld_, with a revamped Battlestar Galactica look. You get optimistic space exploration, attempted genocide, brutal combat and ultimate triumph.




Ooh, yes -- but to keep to the spirit of the original, they'd have to devote the whole of season 4 to a painstaking effort to steal all those ion-cannon frigates from around that round thing.

Tomb Raider was a brilliant game. I think it would make a great ... oh.
What about Final Fantasy 7? Surely they ... oh.
Minesweeper?


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 5, 2014)

devilsgrin said:


> Eve won't happen. CCP is in trouble... no studio will touch Eve Online now... it would also feel like a Firefly re-boot...



I agree except for the Firefly bit. But I agree that nobody will touch CCP at this point. EVE is gaining a bit of speed in Asia but slowly dying everywhere else. The WOD game was their chance to have a turn around, but now that it has been canceled. Well, that is it for them. Dust will not have any longevity and Valkyrie will be a joke.


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 5, 2014)

Also, I forgot to mention Mass Effect. That could be a fantastic film series. I figured that would be appropriate to mention given my avatar and devilsgrin's avatar. 

I have actually been thinking about this question since my first response, but I cannot think of anything else I would particularly like to see besides Deadspace, Mirror's Edge, and Mass Effect.


----------



## BigJ (Sep 5, 2014)

HareBrain said:


> Minesweeper?


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 5, 2014)

BigJ, that is brilliant!


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 7, 2014)

I know this has been brought up in internet forums since 1921, but I'd still like to see a Metal Gear Solid movie.  Yes, this is despite the fact that each Metal Gear game is pretty much a movie.  The difference would be that there would be Hollywood producers to say stuff like, "Hey, Kojima, that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.  Let's rewrite that."


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 7, 2014)

Chris Guillory said:


> I know this has been brought up in internet forums since 1921, but I'd still like to see a Metal Gear Solid movie.  Yes, this is despite the fact that each Metal Gear game is pretty much a movie.  The difference would be that there would be Hollywood producers to say stuff like, "Hey, Kojima, that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.  Let's rewrite that."



I think the series has plenty of content with which to make a film, but the difficulty would be what game to base it on? The story is so convoluted at this point that if they came out with a film it would either be insane, literally, or it would essentially have to undo story from the games.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 7, 2014)

Sure, I'd agree making a movie where 4 left off would be a hot mess.  If anything, I'd say the first one.  Or just a whole new story all together.  It wouldn't be the first time a movie adaptation had it's own plot.  There were some recurring themes, however, that would seem essential.  Those being: Snake, a group of former Spec Ops..er..people?, and a Metal Gear.

As far as Mass Effect, I don't know if it would be able to continue where 3 left off.  It'd have to be some time between 1 and 3.  Or what would you think about a movie adaptation of the prequels where Anderson was a Specter candidate, and Saren was still a d*&che bag?


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 7, 2014)

Chris Guillory said:


> Sure, I'd agree making a movie where 4 left off would be a hot mess.  If anything, I'd say the first one.  Or just a whole new story all together.  It wouldn't be the first time a movie adaptation had it's own plot.  There were some recurring themes, however, that would seem essential.  Those being: Snake, a group of former Spec Ops..er..people?, and a Metal Gear.
> 
> As far as Mass Effect, I don't know if it would be able to continue where 3 left off.  It'd have to be some time between 1 and 3.  Or what would you think about a movie adaptation of the prequels where Anderson was a Specter candidate, and Saren was still a d*&che bag?



For ME, I think it would be fantastic if either none of the game characters were involved or only relatively minor ones were. I think it would be the best approach to simply go in-universe or focus on a story with a member of the team that does not involve the rest. If it _did_ use most of the characters, I would say before two. But I prefer the first option. Seeing someone try to play Shepherd just does not feel right. There are as many Shepherds as there are players.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2014)

Were getting a Warcraft film , maybe they will do a Diablo film?


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 10, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> Were getting a Warcraft film , maybe they will do a Diablo film?



I doubt they will do any Blizzard-based films since WoW is on its way out and the single player games like Diablo just do not have enough of a preset story to run a whole film, in my opinion. They are focusing on their new MMO that is going to be coming out (which looks promising) instead of on the old games.

If they were to do any, I would love a Starcraft film. But it would have to be based on Broodwar instead of SC2, because SC2 was a huge disappointment as far as story goes in my opinion.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 12, 2014)

I read an interview recently (I think it was in the Sci-fi Monster's special of SFX) where John Carpenter had expressed a great interest in making a _Dead Space_ movie. He said something like, "the plot is already written" (not meaning that someone has written a screenplay, but that the story in the franchise is so comprehensive).

Adding to the chorus of requests for _Mirror's Edge_ and I think the idea for an _Assassin's Creed_ 2 series is a fabulous one. I love the fact that a movie is being made but I'm less than pleased that Fassbender is in it. I like him as an actor, but I just don't see what character he could be cast as. Whether the movie actually gets made remains to be seen as Ubisoft are (thankfully) being incredibly protective of the direction it goes, and because they want final approval on where the story goes, the studios (I think Sony pictures?) have been eschewing and recapitulating.

I'd also be quite interested to see a movie of _Adam Wake_ - the only Xbox game I have played.

pH


----------



## Darkchrome (Sep 17, 2014)

I know that technically it's not just a game as it's based on the books - but I think The Witcher could make a decent series. 
It was done about 12 years ago (never saw it) and it sounds like it got panned by everyone - but that was before the CD Projekt game success and the huge advances in CGI. 

There's magic, flashy swords and a packed bestiary of tasty monsters for Geralt to take on a different one each episode. That weekly challenge, along with some underlying sub plot about the Wild Hunt or resistance uprisings to keep the whole thing going, is the standard success formula for so many series. You could  go for the full GoT parental advisory approach, which would be true to the game, or tone it down and turn it into a sort of Grimm Mk II (I like Grimm, so not intended as derogatory).

Either way, it's probably the only way I'll get to revisit Vyzima 'cos I can't justify upgrading the 360 for a single game just yet.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 17, 2014)

Michael Colton said:


> I think the series has plenty of content with which to make a film, but the difficulty would be what game to base it on? The story is so convoluted at this point that if they came out with a film it would either be insane, literally, or it would essentially have to undo story from the games.



@Michael Colton, check this out!  I just found out about this:

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/the-metal-gear-solid-movie-is-moving-forward/1100-6420082/


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 17, 2014)

Chris Guillory said:


> @Michael Colton, check this out!  I just found out about this:
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/the-metal-gear-solid-movie-is-moving-forward/1100-6420082/



Terrific news Indeed !


----------



## Boaz (Sep 20, 2014)

First, a game needs to have a thorough and credible story to be made into a decent movie.  I don't mean just a concept or even a cool premise... I mean it must have a solid plot with a gripping beginning, an intriguing middle, and a satisfying ending.  The film must feature a believable protagonist fighting for justifiable reasons against a genuine villain.

Do you care to remember the worst movies from games?  Alone in the Dark.  Double Dragon.  Postal.  Dungeon Siege.  Silent Hill. BloodRayne.

How about the best movies from video games? Mortal Kombat.  Tomb Raider.  Max Payne.  Prince of Persia.  Final Fantasy.

The *best* scores for a movie from a video game on Rotten Tomatoes are _Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within_ at 44% and _Dragon Age: Dawn of the Seeker_ at 45%.

To put this in perspective with other sci-fi and fantasy films.... the worst Harry Potter movie, _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_ is 78%... the worst of Star Wars, _The Phantom Menace_ is 57%... the 1978 Ralph Bakshi version of _The Lord of the Rings_ is 50%... the complete and utter travesty that is _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ is 64%...

And for the love of God... _Snow Shark_ is only 42%... _The Beastmaster_ is 42%... _Hawk the Slayer_ is 58%... and the _Total Recall_ remake is 47%.

_Robot vs. The Aztec Monster_ is 50% and _Yor, the Hunter from the Future_ is 51%... and they were lampooned on MST3K!

So do you really want Hollywood to ruin your favorite game?

I think that Bioware makes some games with good stories.  _Knights of the Old Republic, Dragon Age: Origins_, and the _Mass Effect_ series (right up until the end) all have potential to be told in another format. 

My Commander Shepard was a paragon throughout the three games.  He dispensed a ton of justice while showing mercy when he could.  When the Rachni Queen finally communicated a promise to make peace, Shepard spared her.  When any Krogan showed desires to live amicably with the galaxy, Shepard aided them.  When the Quarians were threatened by the Geth, Shepard supported them.  *BUT*... Shepard also backed the Genophage because the Krogan leadership continually refused to deal rationally with other sentient beings.  His best friend was Mordin Solus.  *SPOILER ALERT.  *In the third game, when Mordin decided to undo the Genophage... Shepard was in a quandary.  The Salarians offered their help against the Reapers, but only if Shepard stopped Mordin.  The Krogan promised to help against the Reapers, but only if Shepard undid the Genophage.  And since the Krogan race never repented the way the Rachni Queen did.... Shepard shot Mordin in the back and kept the Genophage in place.  Then he lied to the Krogan by telling them the Genophage was undone.  And he received full support from both the Krogans and the Salarians.  I put the game back on the shelf for a while... I felt ill for two days after...  And that was a gripping story.

Shepard was originally motivated by his desire to be the best, to make Spectre, and to help establish Humans on the Council.  His motives became personal after Saren betrayed him.  Then he found out the plan to destroy sentient life in the galaxy... and he found himself seeking some comfort in Ashley's arms.

And Shepard's life only became more complicated later, but the fuller story of the Krogan and the Genophage came out.

Harbinger, the Reapers, Saren, Kai Leng, and the Illusive Man make for a plethora of villains.  Their morals and motives range from practicality and racism to greedy and sadistic.  Add in the rogue Krogan, Humans, criminals, and Geth and you find everyone gunning for Shepard just because he's in the way.

The story had a solid opening and the tried and true premise of saving the galaxy.  Along the way, the fates of several races were decided before the final battle even took place.  Yet, the ending of ME3 was garbage. *SPOILER ALERT.  *I was given three choices from which I could select to end the game.  The first choice was to side with the villain of ME1.  Wait... if I wanted to side with him, I'd have done it instead of killing him and thwarting his nefarious plan.  The second option was to side with the Reapers, the real antagonists over the entire series.  Wait... if I wanted to side with them, then why did I play well over a hundred hours of this game?  I chose the option to destroy the amoral robots who tried to murder all sentient life.  The writers deemed my choice as evil.  Seriously.  It was nonsensical, juvenile, and insulting.  Kind of like having Superman travel through time by reversing the Earth's rotation or like having everyone in The Departed die as violently as possible in the last five minutes or like having Russell Crowe walk around in _L.A. Confidential_ after being shot a dozen times.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 20, 2014)

Half Life 2, to me its the best game ever made, excellent story, fantastic atmosphere, creepy with lots of action, and its SF.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice stats, Boaz.

However, those are critics' scores. I looked up Final Fantasy: Advent Children (more closely based on the game than Spirits Within), thinking you might have missed it. Nope, 33%. But its user rating was 82%. That's a huge disparity. (Though I'd side with the critics myself.)



Boaz said:


> First, a game needs to have a thorough and credible story to be made into a decent movie. I don't mean just a concept or even a cool premise... I mean it must have a solid plot with a gripping beginning, an intriguing middle, and a satisfying ending. The film must feature a believable protagonist fighting for justifiable reasons against a genuine villain.



The thing is, the game FF7 had all this, in spades. But it probably felt so engaging because you were spending 40 hours of active effort (albeit some of it rather repetitive) whilst piecing the story together. Whether it would have worked as a passive film experience -- even if they'd stuck to the game plot rather than making up some new nonsense for Advent Children -- I'm not sure.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 21, 2014)

biodroid said:


> Half Life 2, to me its the best game ever made, excellent story, fantastic atmosphere, creepy with lots of action, and its SF.




Both I  and 2  would make terrific tv series.


----------



## WinterLight (Sep 22, 2014)

Boaz's posts makes the idea of a Mass Effect film sound great but a game of such grand scale where you are free to explore and become immersed in the lore at leisure would, if previous film conversions are to be gone by, be difficult condensing it all down - there is so much that either the viewer could become lost, or the game player would feel too much was cut. It would need at least a trilogy, and that is a risky commitment for the sort of budgets needed to bring it to life.

Cynical maybe, but it is something I would love to see. Funnily enough I thought John Crichton of Farscape would make a great Shepherd.

Also I was thinking Fallout could make a good film, as long as it was a little tongue in cheek, it might work. Would be a tricky sale to non-players though.

One game I was thinking of as well that could appeal broadly was Dark Souls. The lore could be treated the same away as the game, subtly, not focused on really, just there in the background if you care to look. The main focus could simply work as a survival horror, all sorts of grisly monsters the protagonist has got to scupper by, some random characters a la Labyrinth they could meet. And a nice soul snaring twist to wrap it all up.

OK I am trying but just cannot think of one _good_ film that came from a game.

Super Mario Brothers with Bob Hoskins was obviously super tripe but sits in a nostalgic place in my heart from watching as a child. 
The now comedy classic Street Fighter is forgivable - come on - Van-Damme in his prime all legs and that as Guile, Kylie as Cammy (genius), and Raul Julia was all sorts of awesome as Bison. It was bit plastic though wasn't it, and the plot was .... you know I don't even remember what they were all doing!

I suppose thinking hard about it, the best film conversion I can summon up in my memory would have to be... Resident Evil, the first one. It was actually alright.


----------



## Boaz (Sep 23, 2014)

HareBrain... According to Mark Twain there are lies, damn lies, and statistics.  My preferred plan of attack involves stats, if I can get them... and then misread them and misapply them. Ooops.  Sorry.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 25, 2014)

Star Trek Armada. 

I loved playing this game and thought it had a pretty strong story. Certainly better than the Next Generation movies that we've had.


----------



## ralphkern (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmmm thinking of my favorite games of the last few years, I'm not sure any would make good movies as the have to much background associated with them:

Mass Effect - Love it, my fave overall series. But I'm not sure how they could tell the story in a couple of hours and do it justice.
Halo Reach - I think that would turn cheesy rather than the tragic that it seemed in the game
Witcher 2 - I understand they did this as a film called the Hexer that was awful!
Assassins Creed: Black Flag - That is the most possible I guess, although the TV series Black Sails has most of the same characters and fills that gap for me.
Splinter Cell (the latest one, I forget what its called) - To be fair they could do a direct lift of the cutscenes and it would make a fair switch off and enjoy movie.


----------



## Remedy (Oct 21, 2014)

Deus Ex would be amazing as a film. Either the first game or the most recent one (Human Revolution). The second/middle game was just awful...

I also agree with whoever mentioned Metal Gear Solid, it's very doable.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2015)

ralphkern said:


> Hmmm thinking of my favorite games of the last few years, I'm not sure any would make good movies as the have to much background associated with them:
> 
> Mass Effect - Love it, my fave overall series. But I'm not sure how they could tell the story in a couple of hours and do it justice.
> Halo Reach - I think that would turn cheesy rather than the tragic that it seemed in the game
> ...



All of those are good choices. Looks Assassins Creed might up a film.   Halo was supposed to be a tv series at one point,  ther has been a couple of film adaptations.

I wish Game Workshop would do a Warhammer  live action film or two.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 17, 2015)

Rodders said:


> Star Trek Armada.
> 
> I loved playing this game and thought it had a pretty strong story. Certainly better than the Next Generation movies that we've had.




It would make a great film,  no question .


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 26, 2015)

They are doing the Legend of Zelda as a tv series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2022)

*Halo *seems to have worked out as a tv series.


----------

